# Top Sirloin Jerky!



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 20, 2017)

Hey all, had a thick top sirloin steak in the freezer & wanted to make some jerky!  I was wanting to try a new recipe & run into CrazyMoon's recipe (post #3) in this thread!  It looked like a tasty recipe so we give it a go.  I had to modify the amounts of the spices & cure due to making a one pound batch! 

http://smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?threads/two-pounds-of-good-munchies.215715/

Got it trimmed up, made up the jerky marinade & give it a spin for bout 20 minutes in the tumbler to make sure it was mixed up well.




















After the spin, put in the fridge for a day.  Skewered em up to hang in the smoker.

Fired up the MES at 120* for bout an hour with no smoke, then lit up the AMNPS with Apple dust bumping the temp up to 130*







Sorry, not the best pic...
Be back in a while with finished pics.


----------



## tropics (Nov 20, 2017)

Justin looks like a good start
Richie


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 20, 2017)

Wow!!  Top sirloin jerky.  You must have won the lottery, Justin.
I'm in for this one.
Gary


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 20, 2017)

Man will it be ready soon??  :rolleyes: Waiting

Warren


----------



## disco (Nov 20, 2017)

Watching!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 20, 2017)

tropics said:


> Justin looks like a good start
> Richie



Thanks Richie!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 20, 2017)

garyhibbert said:


> Wow!!  Top sirloin jerky.  You must have won the lottery, Justin.
> I'm in for this one.
> Gary



Haha, no Gary I couldn't win the lottery if I tried! We just have to use some stuff up out of the freezer before it gets freezer burnt!  Figured jerky is always a go to smoke!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 20, 2017)

halfsmoked said:


> Man will it be ready soon??  :rolleyes: Waiting
> 
> Warren





disco said:


> Watching!



Thanks guys, it's coming along but the weather is not co operating!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 20, 2017)

Jerky finished, thanks CrazyMoon... This recipe is a keeper!  














This is some tasty jerky, just enough heat to need a beer to wash it down... :D

Thanks for lookin all!


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 20, 2017)

Your on fire Justin.  You been busy.


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 21, 2017)

Justin, I'm glad you liked the recipe,your jerky looks excellent ! I just tweaked a recipe from Eldon Cutlips book so I take no credit !


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 21, 2017)

Hey that's mailable need my address.

Warren


----------



## tropics (Nov 21, 2017)

Justin looks good I haven't made jerky in a long time 
Richie


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 21, 2017)

c farmer said:


> Your on fire Justin.  You been busy.



When I get a three day weekend, I like to make it count!  LOL


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 21, 2017)

crazymoon said:


> Justin, I'm glad you liked the recipe,your jerky looks excellent ! I just tweaked a recipe from Eldon Cutlips book so I take no credit !



Thanks CM!  Ok, well for what it's worth I really like the flavor of the tweaked recipe.  Real tasty stuff!  Appreciate the point too!


----------



## troutman (Nov 21, 2017)

Nice looking jerky dude, you need my address? ;)


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 24, 2017)

Well lottey or no that's some fine looking jerky Justin.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 26, 2017)

halfsmoked said:


> Hey that's mailable need my address.
> 
> Warren



Hey Warren, sure I'll send ya some... But it'll have to be next batch as this one quickly disappeared.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 26, 2017)

tropics said:


> Justin looks good I haven't made jerky in a long time
> Richie



Thank you buddy, appreciate the nice words & point!  If you do make some, this recipe is tasty!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 26, 2017)

troutman said:


> Nice looking jerky dude, you need my address? ;)



Thanks man, sure I'll send ya some... but it'll have to be next batch as this one quickly disappeared!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 26, 2017)

garyhibbert said:


> Well lottey or no that's some fine looking jerky Justin.



Thanks for the kind words & point my friend!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 28, 2017)

Yup just my luck wait till the next time. Dang!!

Warren


----------

